# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  La Fundación Botín premia un estudio de la UPCT sobre la utilización de agua desalada para regadío

## Jonasino

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...a-estudio-upct

----------


## Unregistered

Interesante noticia, al autor le van a linchar en su tierra...
Pero lo de siempre:
"El estudio premiado propone la utilización de la desalación para mitigar la sobreexplotación de acuíferos en el sureste de España"

Pero claro la sobreexplotación del Tajo no importa, eso no hace falta mitigarlo... lo de siempre.

----------

